# Vegan recipes for supertasters?



## Geralt (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm especially sensitive to the taste of bitter which rules out many vegan staples such as bell peppers, eggplant(Yes, I've soaked it. Yes, I've tried getting rid of the bitterness by letting it sit with salt on it.), quinoa(Yes, I've washed it before using it. Many times.) Coffee. Even potato skin is too bitter.

Complicating things even more, I just don't like the tastes of vinegar and most liquors. Those seem to be the other common ingredients used to add flavor to vegan dishes.

Anyone know of a cookbook that caters to supertasters? Or a blog?


I've bought a few vegan cookbooks, but I'd prefer not to have to modify the recipes.


----------



## Guest (Dec 9, 2016)

Wow, that seems like a tough thing to work around. It would seem easier (just based on probabilities) to find non-vegan cookbooks and replace the protein element. I know you're still modifying the recipe, but replacing hamburger with pecans and walnuts is a lot less hit and miss than pulling out a key flavor ingredient and trying to rebalance the flavor profile.


----------

